# dont think its hiccups but???



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

Morning all I just checked in on my Leo as usual and noticed her head jumping about almost as if she had hiccups....I did a search on here about it and found a post where someone said they can't hiccup as they don't have a diaphragm...is this right? And that it could be that she bolted her food down...I did leave a cricket in there last night and can't find it this morning....so could she have just eaten too quickly?? I know I'm probably just being a newb lol (which I am) but I worry far too much about her!! Also wondered if anyone had any ideas about the fact she never and I mean never comes out of her moist hide!! We only see her when I'm feeding her and then I have to take the hide out or she would just go straight back in....have I just got a lazy Leo?? Thanks in advance for any advice :2thumb:


----------



## Mozart (Jan 10, 2011)

Was the jumping of the head like a quick judder or slow stretch?
My older leo used to stretch his neck some times to the left and right when he yawned.

With the feeding, your gecko probably hasn't settled in properly and is still nervous to be around you, don't worry they get out of this phase. I would recommend that you don't remove the hide to fed her. Allow her in her own time to take the food. I'm guessing your feeding meal worms over crickets if you have to take the hide away.
Try placing these in a shallow bowl and allow her to take them in her own time. You will probably find that she moves around her viv when your not there and will eat on her own accord.


----------



## Delbertsavage (Aug 31, 2011)

It really did look like a hiccup a quick judder kind of thing...I've checked in on her a couple of times today and it seems like its stopped...when we first got her about five or six weeks ago she wouldn't eat crickets and only ate mealies...but I tried her again a couple of weeks ago and she ate the crickets no problem but now she doesn't want the mealies...I've tried offering them a few times but she isn't interested she just goes back to her hide and waits for me to put the lid back on (that's what I meant before I don't remove the whole hide just the lid) I think I might try leaving her a few in a bowl and see how she goes...they always seem to try and escape though lol...


----------

